# Snowpacks at record levels!



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

South Platte at 220%!!!!
Ark at 275%!!!!
Colorado at 180%!!!!
San Juan at 200%!!!!!!

Woooo Hooooo!!!!!

Snowpack link:
http://www.co.nrcs.usda.gov/snow/snow/watershed/current/daily/maps_graphs/swe_time.html

.........Uh, ok, yeah, I know its just because we got an early dump and we're talking about 200% of 1/2 inch of moisture but I've always wanted to be able to say that!

Lets hope that above-average trend keeps up!


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Fookin' awesome! :shock:


----------

